# Still thinking about moving to Florida



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Hello,

I posted a message a few weeks ago saying that my husband has been offered a job in Florida and we are trying to decide if we should go or not (thanks for all the replies, really helpful).

This Saturday we are going over to Florida so that I can have a look around and work out what job opportunities there are for me. We are going to meet people to talk about visas and places to live (we want to rent), is there anything really important that I should be asking them at this stage?

I am sorry if this sounds a little vague, I am reluctant to say who has offered my husband a job until a few more i’s have been dotted and t’s have been crossed.

Thanks,

B


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Jump at the chance both feet first ! You can always come back but if you dont go now you may not be able to in the future and then you will regret it .


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, it really depends if I can get a good job out there. 

I saw that you are thinking about moving out there. Can I ask why you want to move to Florida in particular?


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Its not just about wanting to live there , its also about not wanting to live here !High cost of living etc , yob culture to which there is no cure without sterilisation , to name a few .
We have been to Florida a couple of times in the last 3 years and have our 3rd visit booked . Im sure most other parts of America are just as great but we know Florida . Great weather of course , lower cost of living for a better standard of living , friendly people with a good attitude . I always thought the states was ridden with gangs full of gun toting kids high on crack but most kids/teens ive encountered whilst in places like restaurants etc have been good manered and respectfull to the people around them , can you say that about kids here ?
Will your husbands visa allow you to work also ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Ms B said:


> This Saturday we are going over to Florida so that I can have a look around and work out what job opportunities there are for me. We are going to meet people to talk about visas and places to live (we want to rent), is there anything really important that I should be asking them at this stage?


Your job opportunities will depend on your visa status (OK, I know we've mentioned this more than you want to hear  ) and on what sorts of qualifications and experience you have to offer. Job hunting in the US is a two-sided negotiation (something that even the locals often forget). You have certain talents to bring to the job, and the employer-to-be has a job that needs to be done. If the employer doesn't like what you have to offer, he is free to hire someone else. If you don't like what the employer has to offer, you take your talents elsewhere. Just because they offer you the job doesn't mean you have to accept it - so ask whatever questions come to mind. If they don't like candor, you won't get the job, but figure you probably wouldn't have liked working there, either.

Have a good trip and we look forward to hearing how things went on your return!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bev - I cannot follow you. What differences do you see in job hunting EU versus US?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Bev - I cannot follow you. What differences do you see in job hunting EU versus US?


My last job hunt in the EU was conducted from the US, so what I'm referring to are, I guess, more similarities than differences. When you are coming from overseas, you need to convince the employer that you have something to offer that is a bit different from what they can get in the local neighborhood. (Otherwise, just hire someone locally and don't worry about visas and when the person is moving and all that good stuff.)

But one big thing in the US is that job conditions aren't fixed - not by law and not by employment contract (which most countries in the EU have). So, in the interview process you really do have to take the attitude that you're there to be impressed by the job on offer, too. 

If you have concerns about flexible hours or required overtime or things like that, you need to ask about it. The law affords you no protections - like, in the EU, there is supposed to be a maximum 48 hour week. Vacation time is at the discretion of the employer (no legally mandated vacations like in the EU), and there are no legal protections in the US for pregnant workers - I know one woman who worked up until the contractions started. (Her choice, but that's illegal in many countries.) 

Everyone prepares for the old "strengths and weaknesses" question from the interviewer, but I like to ask the people I interview with what they like and dislike about the company and their jobs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bev - the law may not be as constrictive as it is in Europe - labor laws do exist, are enforced and strictly monitored. I have never had a job without a contract nor have I ever made an offer without a detailed contract.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Bev - the law may not be as constrictive as it is in Europe - labor laws do exist, are enforced and strictly monitored. I have never had a job without a contract nor have I ever made an offer without a detailed contract.


That's amazing, because in 20-odd years of working in the US I never once had an employment contract. First discovered them on arrival in the UK and think they are wonderful inventions. Perhaps it depends on what line of work you're in - but in accounting and middle management they are pretty rare.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

These contracts cover both sides. I did learn the hard way about non-compete agreements. Torte laws make some interesting reading:>)

The U.S. Department of Labor Home Page, Secretary of Labor Elaine L. Chao
You can find some very good information.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Employment contracts are very rare. Companies don't have to give you any vacation, for instance. Most labor laws are state laws. Florida, for instance has its own minimum wage law. Employment there is 'at will', meaning you can walk quit whenever you want, and you can be let go whenever the employer wants, as long as it isn't because of race, creed, religion, national origin, or gender. No notice is required.

The pregnancy thing is interesting, because being allowed to work up until labor begins was one of the things women fought for in the 80's. Rather than being restrictive of women, it was seen as freeing. Your employer can't make you work once you are six weeks from delivery.

At the time the new law came into effect the policy at my employer, a major consumer goods company, was this: Upon discovery she was pregnant, a female employee was required to report the pregnancy immediately to the company and submit to a physical exam by a company-hired doctor to verify that she was indeed pregnant and to set the date she would leave, which would be no later than the end of the sixth month of pregnancy. They required a return to work six weeks after the birth. None of this time off was paid.

The new law was that, first, in no way was an employee required to see any physician but her own or receive reports from that physician. It was up to the employee to decide when to leave, although the company could force the pregnant woman to stay home for the last six weeks of pregnancy, but I think they had to pay her. It doesn't happen. The employee can take up to three months off and be guaranteed the same or equivalent job. Six weeks of that time must be treated as if it were a disability for any other reason, such as my broken ankle. The rest of the time is unpaid.

Not that you cared, but I tend to run off at the fingers.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

About Florida: It depends a great deal on where you are. The west coast is very different than the east coast. St. Petersburg is a small city near Tampa, and they could be in different worlds. Tampa has heavy traffic and aggressive drivers and big city push. In St. Pete, people sort of dawdle along, let you in when you are pulling out of gas stations, stuff like that.

And, oh yeah, people do things like open or hold doors for other people. Not for women, but for the person behind you, the person with packages, the one pushing the stroller. It's nice.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Cynthia - we are getting off topic but can you please share a link with the law you metnioned about pregnancies and three months off? Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Family and Medical Leave Act of 1993 - details here: U.S. Department of Labor: Compliance Assistance: Family and Medical Leave Act (FMLA)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Now we are cooking with gas.
Under certain circumstances an employee can request this time off. It involves a certain amount of red tape and is initiated by the employee.
Maternity leave for a single birth is six paid weeks after delivery.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Now we are cooking with gas.
> Maternity leave for a single birth is six paid weeks after delivery.


What state are you talking about here? The Federal law only requires 12 weeks unpaid leave. To my knowledge there is no Federal statute that requires paid maternity leave - but a pregnant worker can take paid sick time according to the company policies, which must be applied equally to all employees (i.e. same allotment of sick time for, say, someone who suffers a heart attack).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I stand corrected:>)


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The six weeks comes from the standard time that a doctor will say you need to stay at home after a birth. Unless you request permission from your doctor (and you need a form filled out) to return earlier, six weeks is what the doctor will request, and therefor what the company must treat the same as they do any other illness.


----------

